# fur prices trapping



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

:-? 
what are fur prices in kansas going to be like for coyote **** fox bobcat mink muskrat and beaverand if not in kansas just the average prices for this year


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to NAFA's website and watch the auctions and you can get a guess on what the prices are going to be


----------

